# Hey! Listen!



## Proxi (May 3, 2016)

all ye who are worthy
note interest down below V V V
check thread + PMs in 30 mins


----------



## TimmyP (May 3, 2016)

OH BOI OH BOI OH BOI


----------



## RetroBitMig (May 3, 2016)

We are all worthy. I'm interested in the journey of a lifetime.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (May 3, 2016)

i wont report the thread for 31 minutes.


----------



## MrDanny (May 3, 2016)

noted!


----------



## Froody (May 3, 2016)

Ravioli ravioli give me the formuoli


----------



## qqq1 (May 3, 2016)

Hey what's going on in here guys?


----------



## Supster131 (May 3, 2016)

FREE HENT.. I mean, uh.. sure... count me in.


----------



## Viri (May 3, 2016)

dicks


----------



## hinata2000100 (May 3, 2016)

You've managed to pique my interest. I'm curious now.


----------



## Wishi (May 3, 2016)

I cant loose anything so lets do This xd


----------



## DarkFlare69 (May 3, 2016)

nothings going to happen lol.

i reported the thread anyway


----------



## Arbazkool (May 3, 2016)

gimmie plozx


----------



## jimmyleen (May 3, 2016)

Let me guess some one figured out way to make porn using the 3ds the same way porn was made with the gba?

Edit: when the gba first came out some dumb ass porn director did try to make porn using only the gba


----------



## LuigiSmash220 (May 3, 2016)

jimmyleen said:


> Let me guess some one figured out way to make porn using the 3ds the same way porn was made with the gba?


plz no


----------



## d0n0x (May 3, 2016)

wtf


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (May 3, 2016)

EDIT: Oh should I say I'm interested?  I am C:

HYPEM newest nickname, PROXImate


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 3, 2016)

MAH BOI. This peace is what all true warriors strive for!


----------



## Harmonia (May 3, 2016)

what kind of 4chan bait


----------



## jimmyleen (May 3, 2016)

Porn or gtfo


----------



## OctopusRift (May 3, 2016)

sure


----------



## Merzeal (May 3, 2016)

Posting in a shit thread.

SET SAIL FOR FAIL!


----------



## hinata2000100 (May 3, 2016)

And so, in an act of desperation, we all play along with this random user, hoping that they have something worthwhile for us.

...I can't really say anything bad here. I'm just as desperate as the rest of you.


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

Yes, I'm worthy! XD

I am


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

I'm ready to get rick roll'd, but OK then.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (May 3, 2016)

I'm in. What's there to lose?


----------



## Nayit (May 3, 2016)

/report

Hope it's the only thing I've


----------



## iAqua (May 3, 2016)

I'm interested.


----------



## uncledrax (May 3, 2016)

Count me in! I'm ready to laugh if needed.


----------



## jimmyleen (May 3, 2016)

TimmyP said:


> OH BOI OH BOI OH BOI



Scooby Doo is that you?


----------



## LuigiSmash220 (May 3, 2016)

Count me in


----------



## Merzeal (May 3, 2016)

hinata2000100 said:


> And so, in an act of desperation, we all play along with this random user, hoping that they have something worthwhile for us.
> 
> ...I can't really say anything bad here. I'm just as desperate as the rest of you.



I just like the first 5-10 minutes of shitposting and hype over nothing. It is high energy bait, and it's always a roller coaster that ends with thread locks, or bans. It's like the coaster turns off right before the drop, then it slowly brings you back to the platform and forces you off.


----------



## RetroBitMig (May 3, 2016)

Thanatos Telos said:


> I'm in. What's there to lose?


Your soul.. to the shadow realm.


----------



## JustAKirby (May 3, 2016)

You have my interest (slightly)


----------



## Thanatos Telos (May 3, 2016)

RetroBitMig said:


> Your soul.. to the shadow realm.


I'm too good at children's card games to have that happen to me.


----------



## CeeDee (May 3, 2016)

_eats bait
_
edit: _the bait was *candy*_


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

hinata2000100 said:


> And so, in an act of desperation, we all play along with this random user, hoping that they have something worthwhile for us.
> 
> ...I can't really say anything bad here. I'm just as desperate as the rest of you.


Personally, I just want to be in on the whole exclusivity part of this breakthrough and/or massive troll attempt.


----------



## loco365 (May 3, 2016)

Eh, fuck it. I have nothing to lose.


----------



## LuigiSmash220 (May 3, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Eh, fuck it. I have nothing to lose.


same


----------



## hinata2000100 (May 3, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Eh, fuck it. I have nothing to lose.


Nothing to lose, and possibly nothing to gain.

What a fun life the Wii U scene leads~


----------



## NWPlayer123 (May 3, 2016)




----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

im interested pls


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

Desperate..... is over 9000!

I mean, since day 1 waitin for "March/April"


----------



## Mattshark (May 3, 2016)

YAAAH! (Spins)


----------



## fuznug (May 3, 2016)

Look im doing the thing like everyone else! please acknowledge me :3


----------



## Skeet1983 (May 3, 2016)

Am I too late to board the great almighty Hype Train? Is it safe to put this here?


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

hey guys whats going on can i be invited


----------



## celolzitos (May 3, 2016)

oh my....


----------



## Merzeal (May 3, 2016)

IncredibleWhanG said:


> hey guys whats going on can i be invited



It's a train, ride it.


----------



## Selim873 (May 3, 2016)

CAN I COME TOO?!


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

I love the art of hacking since I was 14 and still I don't have the knowledge to create a hack for myself!

I really hate being the leech


----------



## Segtendo (May 3, 2016)

...I'm listening.


----------



## Scarecrow B (May 3, 2016)

hinata2000100 said:


> Nothing to lose, and possibly nothing to gain.
> 
> What a fun life the Wii U scene leads~



That was so deep.

And I also couldn't resit to post.


----------



## Skeet1983 (May 3, 2016)

Choo choo!


----------



## Legendary Super (May 3, 2016)

This is my first post in eons...

You got me intrigued.


----------



## wolf-snake (May 3, 2016)

Damn it Proxi, go back to my pocket.


----------



## jimmyleen (May 3, 2016)

Okay 30 mens is up, time to report this crap.


----------



## hinata2000100 (May 3, 2016)

newdoria88 said:


> That was so deep.
> 
> And I also couldn't resit to post.


The depths of my soul are vast. A pathos lingers inside me, screaming to be released.

Heheh. I am not even remotely a poet.


----------



## LuigiSmash220 (May 3, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


>



now I am even more interested


----------



## tomman321 (May 3, 2016)

jimmyleen said:


> Okay 30 mens is up, time to report this crap.


Not quite. Almost, but not quite.


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

jimmyleen said:


> Okay 30 mens is up, time to report this crap.


29 actually.
Check the number above OP, genius.


----------



## Merzeal (May 3, 2016)

SOMEONE QUICKLY MAKE A WEBSITE TO COUNT IT DOWN.


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

Proxi said:


> all ye who are worthy
> note interest down below V V V
> check thread + PMs in 30 mins


29 mins......oO


----------



## SWS90 (May 3, 2016)

Why not. I got nothing to lose


----------



## jimmyleen (May 3, 2016)

tomman321 said:


> Not quite. Almost, but not quite.



I went to the future and so the rest is history.


----------



## Skeet1983 (May 3, 2016)

...? anything?


----------



## MarioGoldi (May 3, 2016)

I'm interested....


----------



## Scarecrow B (May 3, 2016)

4 pages in 30 min. Not bad.


----------



## xavix (May 3, 2016)

why not.


----------



## Proxi (May 3, 2016)

https://mega.nz/#!rZwm1S7B


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

EEE


----------



## fuznug (May 3, 2016)

Did we win?!? I feel like at least this brought us all closer, them feelz though


----------



## 4gionz (May 3, 2016)

Hey listen


----------



## Segtendo (May 3, 2016)

Proxi said:


> https://mega.nz/#!rZwm1S7B


DECRYPTION KEY PLZ.


----------



## Skeet1983 (May 3, 2016)

choo.... choo....


----------



## celolzitos (May 3, 2016)

what is the key?


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

Segtendo said:


> DECRYPTION KEY PLZ.


PMs I bet.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (May 3, 2016)

You've got my attention for the moment.


----------



## Merzeal (May 3, 2016)

Requires decryption key.... Wii U common key? LET'S TRY.

Edit: Nope.


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

Proxi said:


> https://mega.nz/#!rZwm1S7B


Hey Listen! The Ki!


----------



## NWPlayer123 (May 3, 2016)

Segtendo said:


> DECRYPTION KEY PLZ.


Sorry ya gotta figure it out yourself, come back in 123908 years when you finish bruteforcing it ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## ieatpixels (May 3, 2016)

Did you guys (within 30 mins) get PM'd the decrypt key? What's in the download?


----------



## LuigiSmash220 (May 3, 2016)

Proxi said:


> thread + PMs in 30 mins


----------



## Froody (May 3, 2016)

We're going to get the decryption key in the next thread!


----------



## jimmyleen (May 3, 2016)

Proxi said:


> https://mega.nz/#!rZwm1S7B



Encryption is very important, but this does not need it. Remove the encryption bullshit.


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

either this will end very good or very bad


----------



## Proxi (May 3, 2016)

!aigk5HLahv4DXZcjakX4uwuICxDNep92GehbCS_vMPo


----------



## Segtendo (May 3, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


> Sorry ya gotta figure it out yourself, come back in 123908 years when you finish bruteforcing it ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


But... I can't do anything fancy like you guys.
I'll sit here, crying.


----------



## Scarecrow B (May 3, 2016)

IncredibleWhanG said:


> either this will end very good or very bad


This will end and that's it. Just like everything in life.


----------



## CeeDee (May 3, 2016)

IncredibleWhanG said:


> either this will end very good or very bad


It's not that it'll be _bad_, just disappointing.

edit: it was good for the end user and bad for the exploit devs.


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

Proxi said:


> !aigk5HLahv4DXZcjakX4uwuICxDNep92GehbCS_vMPo


AtLongLast
mmhmm K. We'll see.
EDIT: Oh yeah.
sf is just so vulnerable


----------



## LuigiSmash220 (May 3, 2016)

nvm


----------



## wolf-snake (May 3, 2016)

Got it


----------



## JustAKirby (May 3, 2016)

Well this is a curious pack of stuff


----------



## Skeet1983 (May 3, 2016)

Is this a good Hype Train?


----------



## CeeDee (May 3, 2016)

The files look real-ish... coming from someone who knows nothing about Wii U hacking. I'm judging off the names. There's a jar and a few various bins...

_edit: it was real_


----------



## appleburger (May 3, 2016)

Haven't had a good Rick roll in a long time, if that's what it is, lol


----------



## Kafluke (May 3, 2016)

Proxi said:


> !aigk5HLahv4DXZcjakX4uwuICxDNep92GehbCS_vMPo


Any instructions for this?


----------



## wolf-snake (May 3, 2016)

My antivirus has not reacted to the files... this looks legit


----------



## Legendary Super (May 3, 2016)

I love how the folders have stuff written backwards... It's hilarious!

Now to wait for directions on how to use such wonderful tools!


----------



## Proxi (May 3, 2016)

Kafluke said:


> Any instructions for this?


plug it in plug it in


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

IOSU or bust, boys 'n girls.
EDIT: NOPE SUPRISE KEXPLOIT

...aww


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (May 3, 2016)

An interesting pack it is

http://imgur.com/LTyJnYh


----------



## Segtendo (May 3, 2016)

Now if only we can figure out how this works.

TEACH US, ALL MIGHTY GURUS.


----------



## Merzeal (May 3, 2016)

"coreinit.rpl....CONFIRMING ILLUMINATI.......CONFIRMING ILLUMINATI...OK..IOSU 1337 H4X"

You can cross reference to Nwplayer's video. I think this is actually it.

Edit: This is from ANSI in kexploit31.bin. For the record.

Edit 2: Did I get it right @NWPlayer123 ?


----------



## Online (May 3, 2016)

pls dont troll the forum users on this board they are good and nice ppl


----------



## wolf-snake (May 3, 2016)

Data, Payloads and Loaders, that's what the folders say


----------



## loco365 (May 3, 2016)

File's safe to download. Tested it on an XP Virtual Machine and it's not dead.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

what do i do whats the encryption key did this guy do it so many questions so little time ;/


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

Count me in!


----------



## Supster131 (May 3, 2016)

This is actually legit...


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

Um, seems like tools some sort...


----------



## frogboy (May 3, 2016)

funnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy joke


----------



## MarioGoldi (May 3, 2016)

https://www.virustotal.com/es/file/...3a1c541a3aaba78bbea765ed/analysis/1462244949/


----------



## OctopusRift (May 3, 2016)

TAKEN DOWN


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

Online said:


> pls dont troll the forum users on this board they are good and nice ppl


No, we aren't.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (May 3, 2016)

so what is this?


----------



## jimmyleen (May 3, 2016)

These tools are mint to be used for a kernel exploit. Perhaps 5.5?


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

whats the decryption key


----------



## Skeet1983 (May 3, 2016)

@NWPlayer123: What do you think about this? Is it anything?


----------



## CeeDee (May 3, 2016)

OctopusRift said:


> TAKEN DOWN


Here's a reupload with decryption key.


----------



## Froody (May 3, 2016)

If you haven't figured it out the full link is:
https://mega.nz/#!rZwm1S7B!aigk5HLahv4DXZcjakX4uwuICxDNep92GehbCS_vMPo

Although I wouldn't recommend downloading it until someone actually figures out what it is and what it does.


----------



## Merzeal (May 3, 2016)

Skeet1983 said:


> @NWPlayer123: What do you think about this? Is it anything?



I just tagged her in my edited post. Scroll up, I have reason to believe this is legit.


----------



## OctopusRift (May 3, 2016)

Froody said:


> If you haven't figured it out the full link is:
> https://mega.nz/#!rZwm1S7B!aigk5HLahv4DXZcjakX4uwuICxDNep92GehbCS_vMPo
> 
> Although I wouldn't recommend downloading it until someone actually figures out what it is and what it does.


its real. I have the private one. Fuck this person. Lmao.


----------



## d0n0x (May 3, 2016)

kexploit31


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

MarioGoldi said:


> https://www.virustotal.com/es/file/...3a1c541a3aaba78bbea765ed/analysis/1462244949/


Viruses can't hurt you in a VM


----------



## Kafluke (May 3, 2016)

OctopusRift said:


> its real. I have the private one. Fuck this person. Lmao.


Since it's out now would you explaining how to use it?


----------



## Froody (May 3, 2016)

OctopusRift said:


> its real. I have the private one. Fuck this person. Lmao.


As in Kernal Exploit for 5.5.x ?


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

OctopusRift said:


> its real. I have the private one. Fuck this person. Lmao.


Crap. It's a leak, time to scramble and disassociate! lol


----------



## jimmyleen (May 3, 2016)

*claps* well so it begins...let the wii u hacking commence for two more years!


----------



## 4gionz (May 3, 2016)

If this is a leak of nwplayer an mn1 kexploit that really sucks. Stuff like that makes devs not share, the 3ds scene took a big hit and a lot of devs were fighting and stuff when that happened. Hopefully this is nothing or iosu since apparently there are more than one of those


----------



## jimmyleen (May 3, 2016)

*claps* well so it begins...let the wii u hacking commence for two more years!


----------



## iAqua (May 3, 2016)

So this is a kernel exploit leak...


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

HOW TO USE IT? ;/


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

This is just 5.1.0 and 5.3.1 (2)....


----------



## Spyro78 (May 3, 2016)

OctopusRift said:


> its real. I have the private one.


I agree, but why now? After we've come so far.


----------



## Skeet1983 (May 3, 2016)

So, what does all this mean? I will help however I can. I don't know much about hacking and stuff, but my Wii U is still on 5.3.2 (Spoofed to 5.5.1)...


----------



## OctopusRift (May 3, 2016)

KytuzuEX said:


> This is just 5.1.0 and 5.3.1....


no. offsets.


----------



## wolf-snake (May 3, 2016)

we kek now bois


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

4gionz said:


> Hopefully this is... iosu since apparently there are more than one of those





Spoiler


----------



## MrRean (May 3, 2016)

Yeah, this is the real exploit. Just tested it and it works just fine.

Have fun, I guess.


----------



## Psi-hate (May 3, 2016)

If this is legit, I'm going to kill someone.


----------



## Froody (May 3, 2016)

I'm upset I didn't receive a PM :'(


----------



## loco365 (May 3, 2016)

Psi-hate said:


> If this is legit, I'm going to kill someone.


MrRean just confirmed it. It's a legit leak.


----------



## Viri (May 3, 2016)

So, is this for 5.5?


----------



## whyyes (May 3, 2016)

Inb4 it's fucking nothing


----------



## LuigiSmash220 (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> Yeah, this is the real exploit. Just tested it and it works just fine.
> 
> Have fun, I guess.


please tell me this isn't a leak...


----------



## Shmario (May 3, 2016)

what is that about it?


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> Yeah, this is the real exploit. Just tested it and it works just fine.
> 
> Have fun, I guess.


How do you get it to work on WiiU? Just turn on WiiU and run?


----------



## Supster131 (May 3, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

how to use it were fucking noobs im not sleeping tonight


----------



## Marionumber1 (May 3, 2016)

4gionz said:


> If this is a leak of nwplayer an mn1 kexploit that really sucks. Stuff like that makes devs not share, the 3ds scene took a big hit and a lot of devs were fighting and stuff when that happened. Hopefully this is nothing or iosu since apparently there are more than one of those



I don't intend to fight with anyone, but this does mean there won't be any more private pre-releases of exploits to those who ask in the future.


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> Yeah, this is the real exploit. Just tested it and it works just fine.
> 
> Have fun, I guess.


Uh oh. l34k3d h4x i2 n0t 2 c00lz


Psi-hate said:


> If this is legit, I'm going to kill someone.


Try me m8


LuigiSmash220 said:


> please tell me this isn't a leak...


Okay. "this isn't a leak."


----------



## darklordrs (May 3, 2016)

>30 mins

FFFFFUCK


----------



## OctopusRift (May 3, 2016)

4gionz said:


> If this is a leak of nwplayer an mn1 kexploit that really sucks. Stuff like that makes devs not share, the 3ds scene took a big hit and a lot of devs were fighting and stuff when that happened. Hopefully this is nothing or iosu since apparently there are more than one of those


This is the only PPC one afaik and this fucks IOSU progress.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

inb4 update 5.6 with more stability!


----------



## loco365 (May 3, 2016)

Marionumber1 said:


> I don't intend to fight with anyone, but this does mean there won't be any more private pre-releases of exploits to those who ask in the future.


I don't blame you, tbh.


----------



## iAqua (May 3, 2016)

How do we use this?


----------



## OctopusRift (May 3, 2016)

Marionumber1 said:


> I don't intend to fight with anyone, but this does mean there won't be any more private pre-releases of exploits to those who ask in the future.


Sorry about this man. Hope the best for you.


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

Marionumber1 said:


> I don't intend to fight with anyone, but this does mean there won't be any more private pre-releases of exploits to those who ask in the future.


I am absolutely positive this will screw us over in the long run.
Wasted 1 free leak for kex and not IOSU


----------



## LuigiSmash220 (May 3, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> I don't blame you, tbh.


goddamnit
why can't people wait


----------



## Smashington (May 3, 2016)




----------



## CeeDee (May 3, 2016)

holy fucking shit _it was real all along_


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

Marionumber1 said:


> I don't intend to fight with anyone, but this does mean there won't be any more private pre-releases of exploits to those who ask in the future.


oh suck it up you held the scene back about time someone took it back from the children


----------



## LuigiSmash220 (May 3, 2016)

henn64 said:


> I am absolutely positive this will screw us over in the long run.


especially for people with actual projects to work on


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

oh... so this is r-r-rEAL!?


----------



## Marionumber1 (May 3, 2016)

IncredibleWhanG said:


> oh suck it up you held the scene back about time someone took it back from the children



Funny how the children can produce what the adults can't.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

inb4 smealum tweets about this just watch


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2016)

IncredibleWhanG said:


> oh suck it up you held the scene back about time someone took it back from the children


Oh wah, what have you ever done for the scene


----------



## Psi-hate (May 3, 2016)

IncredibleWhanG said:


> oh suck it up you held the scene back about time someone took it back from the children


Shut the fuck up honestly. Nown there won't be anymore scene development after this because some assholes took their only exploit and when it's patched, say goodbye to the future.


----------



## loco365 (May 3, 2016)

LuigiSmash220 said:


> goddamnit
> why can't people wait


Because some people are entitled, don't you know.

In reality though, I can see both sides of the argument. I don't want to take sides, because while I can see the intentions developers have with regards to these exploits and trying to get them to work on as many firmwares as possible, holding them back doesn't help the community any either.


----------



## MrRean (May 3, 2016)

for all of you saying it isn't real, it is. just saying.


----------



## NWPlayer123 (May 3, 2016)

1) reverse folder names
2) delete that dumb WithLove.png
3) install java 8+
4) java -jar HaxServer.jar
5) tell me which one of 2 people leaked my server setup I gave them


----------



## Online (May 3, 2016)

what is this
what can we do with it
wiiu game back up running?


----------



## darklordrs (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> Yeah, this is the real exploit. Just tested it and it works just fine.
> 
> Have fun, I guess.




..oh. Shit. Now I actually feel bad that I almost downloaded it. I'mma wait on this tbh


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

Marionumber1 said:


> Funny how the children can produce what the adults can't.


mabeh so but you aint the only person on this earth with skillz time to come down off that high horse sir!! and get back in touch with us common folk


----------



## Marionumber1 (May 3, 2016)

Psi-hate said:


> Shut the fuck up honestly. Nown there won't be anymore scene development after this because some assholes took their only exploit and when it's patched, say goodbye to the future.



I'm not leaving the scene, and our alternate exploit had good progress being made on it. All this means is the end of private betas.


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (May 3, 2016)

Who even is this person?


----------



## Skeet1983 (May 3, 2016)

I have a feeling that sh*t just hit the fan...


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

Marionumber1 said:


> Funny how the children can produce what the adults can't.


You're the only ones who want to 


Or rather, you don't produce either. Not _publicly_, anyway.


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (May 3, 2016)

Who even is this person? edit: Sorry, double posted it.


----------



## whyyes (May 3, 2016)

Psi-hate said:


> Shut the fuck up honestly. Nown there won't be anymore scene development after this because some assholes took their only exploit and when it's patched, say goodbye to the future.


Or there will be more development than one single team now that more have access to it. This could be a major blessing in disguise. The way it was going it had been months since literally anything of note happened.


----------



## Shmario (May 3, 2016)

wait is this is real gus?this looks so trollish


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

this is what i love about any hacking scene once any machine is hacked does anyone actually remember those who hacked it...?? unless your geohot that is.... all that efame gone


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2016)

IncredibleWhanG said:


> mabeh so but you aint the only person on this earth with skillz time to come down off that high horse sir!! and get back in touch with us common folk


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

Thus began the great gbatemp depression we are all letting this get to us ;(


----------



## iAqua (May 3, 2016)

" Cannot bind to Port 80 "


----------



## Traiver (May 3, 2016)

Sounds interesting, if it's real.


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


>


dont know why i would be whining i just got what i wanted like i said who was it who made this oh i forgot it dont matter does it now back to free gaemz


----------



## EclipseSin (May 3, 2016)

@Proxi Dodongo Dislikes Smoke


----------



## iAqua (May 3, 2016)

Traiver said:


> Sounds interesting, if it's real.


Its real.


----------



## Margen67 (May 3, 2016)

Has anyone got this to work yet?


----------



## Froody (May 3, 2016)

iAqua said:


> " Cannot bind to Port 80 "


Open port 80 in your windows firewall or close any web servers you're running


----------



## Xana (May 3, 2016)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## jimmyleen (May 3, 2016)

Nintendo won't do shit. And so what if this ends private testing? Shit is out in the open, get the fuck over it.


----------



## Shmario (May 3, 2016)

if this is Really the Kexploit 5.5.x...well how we can use it?need tutorial


----------



## Wishi (May 3, 2016)

What a Shame of Community...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2016)

IncredibleWhanG said:


> dont know why i would be whining i just got what i wanted like i said who was it who made this oh i forgot it dont matter does it now back to free gaemz


Glad to see that you actually appreciate all the hard work that goes into the exploits that you crave to feed your piracy needs


----------



## eco95 (May 3, 2016)

count me in~  Thank you~


----------



## Viri (May 3, 2016)

Nintendo already downloaded the file, and is looking at it to find out how to patch it in the next firmware 

Or, since NX is coming out, stopped giving a fuck about the Wii-U exploits, like they did with the 3DS!


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

eco95 said:


> count me in~  Thank you~


It's perfectly public rn, act fast if you really want it.


----------



## LuigiSmash220 (May 3, 2016)

Xana said:


> Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Glad to see that you actually appreciate all the hard work that goes into the exploits that you crave to feed your piracy needs


oh trust me i dont i take everything for granted and everything else for free


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 3, 2016)

What even is going on here


----------



## Segtendo (May 3, 2016)

I don't know if I should feel excited that the exploit is finally here, or sad because it was leaked.


----------



## Bryan547 (May 3, 2016)

I have a feeling that the guy who leaked this just wanted to see the community's reaction. What most people said is right. "How do I use dis? Tutorial plz. How do I get free gaemz?"


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

this site will be a ghost town within 2 weeks because of traffic the rule is over


----------



## tomman321 (May 3, 2016)

So how do I host the files?


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

Segtendo said:


> I don't know if I should feel excited that the exploit is finally here, or sad because it was leaked.


Hate both sides. Or defend. Still pretty neutral on the scale either way.


----------



## Bryan547 (May 3, 2016)

I feel pretty bad about it being leaked.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2016)

IncredibleWhanG said:


> oh trust me i dont i take everything for granted and everything else for free


----------



## endoverend (May 3, 2016)

Ravioli ravioli give me the exploitoli


----------



## hudhair (May 3, 2016)

Where is the leak?


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

As a strategic idea, why we don't just ERASE this thread and everybody say nothing?

This is attracting attention even "ninty" lol jk but anyways.


----------



## Nayit (May 3, 2016)

So where is the leak?


----------



## Froody (May 3, 2016)

hudhair said:


> Where is the leak?


Page 5/6


----------



## darklordrs (May 3, 2016)

Wii U kernel leaking

Wii U kernel leakig

Wii U kernel leaking leaking leaking leaking leaking..

- Smealum Zeppeli, probably


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (May 3, 2016)

This is literally just some random troll making a thread without saying anything but "hurr durr check in 30 minutes guyz xD"

We don't even know what the download file is. I'm laughing at all of you.


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


>


well if im ass your pussy are we neighbours?


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

Please delete this thread so we can hush up on it


----------



## Astril (May 3, 2016)

It's official.
https://twitter.com/NWPlayer123/status/727339300564533248


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> This is literally just some random troll making a thread without saying anything but "hurr durr check in 30 minutes guyz xD"
> 
> We don't even know what the download file is. I'm laughing at all of you.


confirmed by mr rean


----------



## iAqua (May 3, 2016)

Imagine this is a elaborate scheme to get people to stop asking MN1 for the kernel exploit ;p


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> This is literally just some random troll making a thread without saying anything but "hurr durr check in 30 minutes guyz xD"
> 
> We don't even know what the download file is. I'm laughing at all of you.


nwplayer123 confirmed that these are HIS leaked files


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

Exactly, and the people who claim to have the exploit, we say "fake"


----------



## Sonicbrawler (May 3, 2016)

i just want smash mods

and love


----------



## Froody (May 3, 2016)

java.io.FileNotFoundException: .\data\index.html (The system cannot find the file specified)
I assume it requires an index.html that links to the payloads?


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (May 3, 2016)

Oh cool a 5.5.1 PPC kernel exploit


----------



## Segtendo (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> This is literally just some random troll making a thread without saying anything but "hurr durr check in 30 minutes guyz xD"
> 
> We don't even know what the download file is. I'm laughing at all of you.


It's in this thread. He posted a link pages back.


----------



## Ziggyro (May 3, 2016)

It's happening!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2016)

Well this is a fine waste of a thread, what we've learned

- Exploit was leaked by an inconsiderate and uncaring anon (whose blood I'm sure will be hunted for by others)
- MN1 and NWPlayer will likely quite the scene
- Dead Wii U scene will be deader than Elvis
- No real progress will be made

What else did I miss?

Scene's even more dead, right @NWPlayer123 ?

This is why we can't have nice things, impatient little users who want an exploit of something that can't be used out of the box.  Well people, you got your wish, I hope you're satisfied.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> nwplayer123 confirmed that these are HIS leaked files


Her, actually


----------



## Bryan547 (May 3, 2016)

Delete the thread please.


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> This is literally just some random troll making a thread without saying anything but "hurr durr check in 30 minutes guyz xD"
> 
> We don't even know what the download file is. I'm laughing at all of you.


LOL you missed it.
EDIT: IT TRULY IS US WHO HAVE THE CHORTLES!


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (May 3, 2016)

Segtendo said:


> It's in this thread. He posted a link pages back.


It's probably dolphin porn.


----------



## Aternel (May 3, 2016)

Interested


----------



## hinata2000100 (May 3, 2016)

The exploit is released, but none of us common folk know how to use it, and those who do have more important things to worry about (namely, finding the person who leaked it).

I feel like, even with this leak, we've still gotten nowhere.


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Well this is a fine waste of a thread, what we've learned
> 
> - Exploit was leaked by an inconsiderate and uncaring anon (whose blood I'm sure will be hunted for by others)
> - MN1 and NWPlayer will likely quite the scene
> ...


free gaemz
free gaemz
free gaems


----------



## Ziggyro (May 3, 2016)

THIS IS A GLORIOUS DAY FOR PIRACY


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

Bryan547 said:


> Delete the thread please.


What he said. ERASE it fast!


----------



## 4gionz (May 3, 2016)

IncredibleWhanG said:


> oh suck it up you held the scene back about time someone took it back from the children


Are you crazy? Not even close man, why do people act like this is some new thing that you have to be on old firmware to get hax!? It's always been like that and now that this is out you pissed off one of the most important devs in this scene.

@Marionumber1 yeah keep you stuff private amongst your inner circle until hopefully you feel like releasing


the_randomizer said:


> Well this is a fine waste of a thread, what we've learned
> 
> - Exploit was leaked by an inconsiderate "anon"
> - MN1 and NWPlayer will likely quite the scene
> ...


luckily MN1 already confirmed he's not leaving the scene and will just stop giving out private betas. So technically for the end users it's win win but damn it still sucks.


----------



## tvall (May 3, 2016)

tis has to be released when im too drunk to figure out more than http://10.0.0.xxx/index.html?loadiine leading to my console freezing...


----------



## NWPlayer123 (May 3, 2016)

Bryan547 said:


> Delete the thread please.


You can delete the thread but you can never forget the leak™


----------



## CeeDee (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> It's probably dolphin porn.


If only... that would've been so much better than an exploit leak!


----------



## iAqua (May 3, 2016)

" There was an error " Anyone wanna help me? <3 @NWPlayer123


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

IncredibleWhanG said:


> free gaemz
> free gaemz
> free gaems


Plz no you'll ruin everything.


----------



## Bryan547 (May 3, 2016)

hinata2000100 said:


> The exploit is released, but none of us common folk know how to use it, and those who do have more important things to worry about (namely, finding the person who leaked it).
> 
> I feel like, even with this leak, we've still gotten nowhere.


Which is why people should've waited for end-user ready exploit. God this forum is impatient.


----------



## bonoboy (May 3, 2016)




----------



## SpongeFreak52 (May 3, 2016)

Another day, another "unbelievable" breach of trust leading to an exploit getting out, another group of people going "I can't believe people would do this" while simultaneously downloading said exploit.

Same shit, different system.


----------



## Segtendo (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> It's probably dolphin porn.


Nope. This is sadly legit.


----------



## Cocaine Biceps (May 3, 2016)

Barely reading through the thread rn. ¿Que pasó?


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

4gionz said:


> Are you crazy? Not even close man, why do people act like this is some new thing that you have to be on old firmware to get hax!? It's always been like that and now that this is out you pissed off one of the most important devs in this scene.
> 
> @Marionumber1 yeah keep you stuff private amongst your inner circle until hopefully you feel like releasing
> 
> luckily MN1 already confirmed he's not leaving the scene and will just stop giving out private betas. So technically for the end users it's win win but damn it still sucks.


why act like this?? a handful of children acting like gods??? lol now all there efame is gone there mad???? i find it funny actually


----------



## MrRean (May 3, 2016)

hinata2000100 said:


> The exploit is released, but none of us common folk know how to use it, and those who do have more important things to worry about (namely, finding the person who leaked it).
> 
> I feel like, even with this leak, we've still gotten nowhere.


we know who leaked it. Not exposing said person, but we know.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

Ugg, I have school work to worry about


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2016)

4gionz said:


> Are you crazy? Not even close man, why do people act like this is some new thing that you have to be on old firmware to get hax!? It's always been like that and now that this is out you pissed off one of the most important devs in this scene.
> 
> @Marionumber1 yeah keep you stuff private amongst your inner circle until hopefully you feel like releasing
> 
> luckily MN1 already confirmed he's not leaving the scene and will just stop giving out private betas. So technically for the end users it's win win but damn it still sucks.



How do I put it? I remember that NM1 stated the other day that he would release the exploit on condition that it wasn't leaked, and sure enough, someone thought he was doing the scene a favor when he was only damning the scene even more to go against the developers' wishes, no?  Yes, he isn't leaving the scene, though I don't know about Mr. Rean or NWPlayer123. The funny part is, people are swarming about the exploit as if it's magically going to unlock everything at once, it won't. It has to be used and people need to have the right tools to completely break open the Wii U, I think?




MrRean said:


> we know who leaked it. Not exposing said person, but we know.



So now what? I take it it's safe to assume you and the other devs are going to punish the one responsible? I take it that there's no Wii U hacking future?


Ugh, this freakin sucks big time 



NWPlayer123 said:


> You can delete the thread but you can never forget the leak™



The only thing I see leaking are peoples' brains -_-


----------



## Nayit (May 3, 2016)

This is just a dream


----------



## hinata2000100 (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> we know who leaked it. Not exposing said person, but we know.


Well, that's good at least. We all may be impatient, but none of us really wanted this to happen.

Partly because it's rude, and partly because we knew this situation would happen (nobody would know how to use it, leaving us stumbling around trying to figure it out).


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> we know who leaked it. Not exposing said person, but we know.


spyro


----------



## 4gionz (May 3, 2016)

Well I'm on 5.3.2 so no I'm not downloading this but I would if I was on 5.5.1. I'm just saying he was going to release eventually.

Also if he's the child what are you? Your acting like a toddler

Edit: can't quote you but wtv


----------



## VinsCool (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> we know who leaked it. Not exposing said person, but we know.


Well, no more private beta I guess. Shame on the leaker.
This made everyone batshit crazy for sure.


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> we know who leaked it. Not exposing said person, but we know.


only 2 people had said hax server setup either one or the other which one was it??


----------



## MrRean (May 3, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> spyro


he didn't leak it to the public, the person whom he gave it to did. Bad on spyro's part.


----------



## Viri (May 3, 2016)

IncredibleWhanG said:


> why act like this?? a handful of children acting like gods??? lol now all there efame is gone there mad???? i find it funny actually


Your flag looks like as if Japan turned into a Zombie or is really sick.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> he didn't leak it to the public, the person whom he gave it to did. Bad on spyro's part.


o whale we all make mistakes


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

its just really sick bruh cant you tell by my perfect english im from there??


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> he didn't leak it to the public, the person whom he gave it to did. Bad on spyro's part.



What the deuce are we supposed to do now then?


----------



## EclipseSin (May 3, 2016)

http://127.0.0.1/hax?{payload}

https://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-hacking-homebrew-discussion.367489/page-951#post-6308154


----------



## tvall (May 3, 2016)

oh, illuminati confirmed. think i have it figured out


----------



## frogboy (May 3, 2016)

interesting reaction. over the span of 31 minutes, people went from "the scene's _dying_ because you're holding the exploit!" to "the scene's _dead_ because the exploit got leaked!"

i have mixed feelings about this release, but am mostly glad that i can finally mess around with stuff.


----------



## MrRean (May 3, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> What the deuce are we supposed to do now then?


Enjoy it, I guess? Really nothing else to do.


----------



## hudhair (May 3, 2016)

Can people start hosting on hax sites now or no?


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (May 3, 2016)

There is literally NO

I repeat.

NO

reason to pirate on the Wii U.

NO
O

REASON
E
A
S
O
N

How many good games are there? Not enough to warrant the time and risk of hacking.

"B-But muh piracy..."
NO REASON

Buy the games, they are cheap anyway.

Buying games = There's a reason
Pirating games = There's literally not even the slightest of a reason

Must I repeat?

NO

REASON

FOR

PIRATING

ON

THE 

WII U

You can even sell the games that you've played to buy new games.


----------



## TheZander (May 3, 2016)

EclipseSin said:


> http://127.0.0.1/hax?{payload}


Are you saying we have all had the exploit this entire time? On our own computers?


----------



## OctopusRift (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> There is literally NO
> 
> I repeat.
> 
> ...


I like you.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (May 3, 2016)

u wot m8


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (May 3, 2016)

I'm just in it for the sexy Mario Maker mods.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> Enjoy it, I guess? Really nothing else to do.



I meant the scene, you guys, I'd assume you were all gonna ragequit and let an already-dead scene die. And no, I don't have the exploit, what would I do with it? The scene's SOL anyway.


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

666 people viewing now... God.


----------



## Bryan547 (May 3, 2016)

frogboy said:


> interesting reaction. over the span of 31 minutes, people went from "the scene's _dying_ because you're holding the exploit!" to "the scene's _dead_ because the exploit got leaked!"
> 
> i have mixed feelings about this release, but am mostly glad that i can finally mess around with stuff.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## whyyes (May 3, 2016)

frogboy said:


> "the scene's _dead_ because the exploit got leaked!"


Literally only here, elsewhere people are happy. Wii U dead in the water anyways. Nothing was being released for months, this might actually spur development from people that don't hold every scrap of information away from potential new devs. I don't even give a shit about loadine I just want to see some actual homebrew made fuck.


----------



## Nayit (May 3, 2016)

KytuzuEX said:


> 666 people viewing now... God.


and couting


----------



## Bryan547 (May 3, 2016)

SpongeFreak52 said:


> I'm just in it for the sexy Mario Maker mods.


I'm in for the Smash Mods. Nothing more.


----------



## beundertaker (May 3, 2016)

my name is john and i hate every single one of you


----------



## Astril (May 3, 2016)

Not sure whether to be happy or disappointed.


----------



## Bryan547 (May 3, 2016)

Astril said:


> Not sure whether to be happy or disappointed.


Pretty much everyone right now.


----------



## Arwinger (May 3, 2016)

DRAMA


----------



## A Generic User (May 3, 2016)

Oh for fuck's sake. Are people _actually _going on about "wah I didn't want the exploit to be leaked I wanted devs to release it!"?

You wanted the exploit, you got it, now take your candy you so "deserved" and stop fucking whining.

Though, even as someone on 5.3.2 since the firmware was released, this seems like a really cold stunt to pull.


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (May 3, 2016)

FUCK YOU ZIGGY IM NOT A NINTENDRONE IM RIGHT


----------



## hinata2000100 (May 3, 2016)

I really wanna figure out how to do Smash mods with this. It's been confirmed that it works, and that's what I care about.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 3, 2016)

Hi Ryan


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Hi Ryan


Good Morning

Edit - is Ryan the leaker?


----------



## Viri (May 3, 2016)

I wonder when they were planning on even releasing it. The NX is coming out next March, that's like 10 months away.


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

kek
also inb4 mass update to 5.5.1 for a loadiine that doesn't publicly exist yet. (AFAIK)


----------



## Supster131 (May 3, 2016)

henn64 said:


> kek
> also inb4 mass update to 5.5.1 for a loadiine that doesn't publicly exist yet. (AFAIK)


Latest nightly of Loadiine works on 5.5.1.


----------



## jimmyleen (May 3, 2016)

henn64 said:


> kek
> also inb4 mass update to 5.5.1 for a loadiine that doesn't publicly exist yet. (AFAIK)



Lodiine gx2 is made to work on any kernel version.


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

Welp, I'll be changing my status. 

@Viri Yeah... I wonder...


----------



## Ziggyro (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> FUCK YOU ZIGGY IM NOT A NINTENDRONE IM RIGHT


Nah fuck you


----------



## Segtendo (May 3, 2016)

TheZander said:


> Are you saying we have all had the exploit this entire time? On our own computers?


I'm assuming that is what we use in the Wii U browser.


----------



## Bryan547 (May 3, 2016)

A Generic User said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. Are people _actually _going on about "wah I didn't want the exploit to be leaked I wanted devs to release it!"?
> 
> You wanted the exploit, you got it, now take your candy you so "deserved" and stop fucking whining.
> 
> Though, even as someone on 5.3.2 since the firmware was released, this seems like a really cold stunt to pull.


This man is on point.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (May 3, 2016)

What's going on here? This suddenly blew up, so it caught my interest.


----------



## daxtsu (May 3, 2016)

LinkmstrYT said:


> What's going on here? This suddenly blew up, so it caught my interest.



https://twitter.com/NWPlayer123/status/727339300564533248


----------



## Astril (May 3, 2016)

LinkmstrYT said:


> What's going on here? This suddenly blew up, so it caught my interest.


Exploit got leaked.


----------



## socialbacon (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> we know who leaked it. Not exposing said person, but we know.



I respect the devs for not stooping to that level.  Even if said person deserves a public shaming, you're better than that.  I wish you all the best.


----------



## Tigran (May 3, 2016)

To the people who developed the exploit. I am sorry to see it leaked. I hope you do continue your work in the scene, and have better luck in the security department in the future. Though it is nothing like this, I do understand what it's like to effectively have all your hard work stolen.

Please be aware that there are some of us here that do respect you and appreciate your efforts. Maybe not a lot of us, but there are a few of us out here.


----------



## Bryan547 (May 3, 2016)

LinkmstrYT said:


> What's going on here? This suddenly blew up, so it caught my interest.


Kernel Exploit was leaked.


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (May 3, 2016)

KytuzuEX said:


> *666* people viewing now... God.


That is not God's work!


----------



## Theswweet (May 3, 2016)

Yay! Soon I'll be able to play Xenoblade without censorship.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (May 3, 2016)

Ooooooooh, so that's why everyone's so riled up right now.

Well, now I'm interested.


----------



## Bryan547 (May 3, 2016)

Theswweet said:


> Yay! Soon I'll be able to play Xenoblade without censorship.


Xenoblade as censorship? For what? :s


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

Tigran said:


> To the people who developed the exploit. I am sorry to see it leaked. I hope you do continue your work in the scene, and have better luck in the security department in the future. Though it is nothing like this, I do understand what it's like to effectively have all your hard work stolen.
> 
> Please be aware that there are some of us here that do respect you and appreciate your efforts. Maybe not a lot of us, but there are a few of us out here.


I agree with this. I feel that all the hard work the devs put into this got put down the drain with this leak. I hope for the best.


----------



## NightsOwl (May 3, 2016)

So is the download publically available now? Or is it "leaked" to only peoples PM inbox?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2016)

Bryan547 said:


> Xenoblade as censorship? For what? :s


A bit of skin is covered on a 13 year old


----------



## c80n (May 3, 2016)

Jesus you guys sure are whiny
He sent the exploit to two people
you know what that means right?
oh wait you don't, then read the twitter, he intended to release it to the public soon anyway. They're not gonna stop because of a petty leak, and if they did I doubt they had good intentions from releasing this in the first place anyway.


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

A Generic User said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. Are people _actually _going on about "wah I didn't want the exploit to be leaked I wanted devs to release it!"?
> 
> You wanted the exploit, you got it, now take your candy you so "deserved" and stop fucking whining.
> 
> Though, even as someone on 5.3.2 since the firmware was released, this seems like a really cold stunt to pull.


Whiners are simply the vocal minority.


----------



## zoogie (May 3, 2016)

Bryan547 said:


> I feel pretty bad about it being leaked.


This scene has waited a ridiculously long time for a proper wiiuhax. It was overdue, leaked or not.


----------



## Rob Blou (May 3, 2016)

This sucks for MN1  all I can say is thank you for your hard work and for dealing with this situation with such class.


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (May 3, 2016)

Ziggyro said:


> Nah fuck you


NO
FUCK YOU

THIS IS GOING TOO FAR

THIS IS CYBER BULLYING

CYBER BULLYING IS A CRIME

IF YOU 4CHAN IDIOTS DONT STOP RIGHT NOW, YOU WILL FEEL THE CONSEQUENCES.  I KNOW SOMEONE WHO CAN IDENTIFY EVERYONE FROM THEIR IP, SO IF YOU DONT STOP *RIGHT NOW*, I WILL TELL HIM TO LOCATE EVERYONE WHO IS TRYING TO BULLY ME.


----------



## Tigran (May 3, 2016)

c80n said:


> Jesus you guys sure are whiny
> He sent the exploit to two people
> you know what that means right?
> oh wait you don't, then read the twitter, he intended to release it to the public soon anyway. They're not gonna stop because of a petty leak, and if they did I doubt they had good intentions from releasing this in the first place anyway.



He may have intended to release it soon, but -HE- intended to release it, not some leaker. And while none of the people will blame the leaker if there are system breaks, everyone is likely to blame MN1


----------



## gameboy (May 3, 2016)

this thread should be closed. Its stuff like this that makes people not release stuff....

Its like some people want everything released in Tony Hawk Pro Skater 5 fashion and your perfectly happy about it...


----------



## Margen67 (May 3, 2016)

I can't wait to play some Pong. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## KytuzuEX (May 3, 2016)

Yes, close this thread before "newbs" start asking how to run kexploit like me... (My pride is f-first...)


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

c80n said:


> Jesus you guys sure are whiny
> He sent the exploit to two people
> you know what that means right?
> oh wait you don't, then read the twitter, he intended to release it to the public soon anyway. They're not gonna stop because of a petty leak, and if they did I doubt they had good intentions from releasing this in the first place anyway.


Two people accepted into his circle, actually.


----------



## c80n (May 3, 2016)

Tigran said:


> He may have intended to release it soon, but -HE- intended to release it, not some leaker. And while none of the people will blame the leaker if there are system breaks, everyone is likely to blame MN1


Why would people blame MN1 for a build a leaker released?
and NWPlayer already said he's gonna release the source for the other versions, so you can stop preaching the end of the world now.


----------



## gigio2000 (May 3, 2016)

Finally a reason to buy a Wii U


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> NO
> FUCK YOU
> 
> THIS IS GOING TOO FAR
> ...


STOP RIGHT FUCKING NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MODS

THEY ARE POSTING MY BLOG ENTRIES AND MY PROFILE AND POSTS ON 4CHAN THEY CALL ME A FUCKING CUMSLURPER

HAND ME THE IPS MODS

FUCKING BAN THEM I HATE 4CHAN

FUCK
YOU

FUCK
U
C
K


YOU
O
U






IM REPORTING ALL POSTS ON  4CHAN RIGHT NOW


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (May 3, 2016)

What is the most interesting thing about this is how quickly the original link died. What's up with that?

p.s.

If you update your Wii U to greater than 5.5.1 (and I do not care how it happens - accidentally or intentionally. I do not care when it happens),
You are literally (not figuratively) dead to me. (Except for @Marionumber1 whose brother constantly updates his Wii U on him.)
He will get more than a pass but NO others.


----------



## Edrian (May 3, 2016)

Haha the thread is quite entertaining


----------



## GorillaGD (May 3, 2016)

Guess I can consider buying Tokyo Mirage Sessions now since it's might be possible for me to patch back in the altered content if it becomes available. Still I'd advise you all to wait a while before going through with the exploit in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Blueberrypancakes (May 3, 2016)

STATING INTEREST

Also I fucking caved literally two days ago and updated my WiiU so I could get Smash DLC and Xenoblade Chronicles on VC. Am I screwed? Where'd dem links go?

Fucken /v/ says there's a happening and WHERE is the happening tho


----------



## gigio2000 (May 3, 2016)

Blueberrypancakes said:


> STATING INTEREST
> 
> Also I fucking caved literally two days ago and updated my WiiU so I could get Smash DLC and Xenoblade Chronicles on VC. Am I screwed? Where'd dem links go?
> 
> Fucken /v/ says there's a happening and WHERE is the happening tho


>Australia
>literally shitposting
no wonder


----------



## pikminn (May 3, 2016)

I guess I'm interested 
*¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Nova1Duke (May 3, 2016)

Oh man I am interested


----------



## Melon__Bread (May 3, 2016)

gameboy said:


> this thread should be closed. Its stuff like this that makes people not release stuff....
> 
> Its like some people want everything released in Tony Hawk Pro Skater 5 fashion and your perfectly happy about it...


You can close the thread but you can no stop the leak


----------



## TheZander (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> STOP RIGHT FUCKING NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MODS
> 
> ...


You're really having a field day with this. I admire the effort, normally i find the phrase 'troll' offensive because i dont consider this trolling. i'm not sure the correct term. i say ''messing around'' but posting screenshots of yourself and your reactions are pretty funny.


----------



## Blueberrypancakes (May 3, 2016)

gigio2000 said:


> >Australia
> >literally shitposting
> no wonder



m88 u watch it m8


----------



## Viri (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> STOP RIGHT FUCKING NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MODS
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you be busy prepping the bull?


----------



## Garro (May 3, 2016)

I guess I'm going to update the games I haven't updated yet and put Tubehax before Ninty releases a new update just in case, and then wait how the scene evolves with this.


----------



## gigio2000 (May 3, 2016)

Blueberrypancakes said:


> m88 u watch it m8


luv u guise :^)


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

Nova1Duke said:


> Oh man I am interested


You are extremely slow.


----------



## Nova1Duke (May 3, 2016)

henn64 said:


> You are extremely slow.


joke


----------



## pikminn (May 3, 2016)

D-don't forget me


----------



## lapisex (May 3, 2016)

Please be 5.5, I want a reason to clean my wii u from all that dust.


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (May 3, 2016)

It seems that I made it too obvious. Yeah, I trolled 4chan once again. Trolling them made me feel evil. 

I am the villain who plays with their emotions. I am controlling them. 

That pathetic thing they call their lives are nothing more than game to me.

I like it.


----------



## Blueberrypancakes (May 3, 2016)

>says it'll be updated in 30 mins
>4x that amount of time passes

WHERE IS UPDATE
FUG : DDDD


----------



## FrankieLee (May 3, 2016)

I'm pretty interested. just fuck me up fam. i've got time to fly. gimme the deets. do me a solid. throw it at me.
bruh. i need dis. please god let this be real because i cant afford 60$ for like 10 games i'll play once.


----------



## pikminn (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Elveman (May 3, 2016)

@Marionumber1 @NWPlayer123 do you accept donations? I really appreciate your work and want to help at least somehow


----------



## Segtendo (May 3, 2016)

Everyone seems to be just coming in. Let me make this clear.

The kernel exploit has been leaked. If you want it, go back to page 5 or 6 (can't remember) and look.

Yes, it's real, but it has created salt amongst the people who worked on the exploit.


----------



## NightsOwl (May 3, 2016)

Segtendo said:


> Everyone seems to be just coming in. Let me make this clear.
> 
> The kernel exploit has been leaked. If you want it, go back to page 5 or 6 (can't remember) and look.
> 
> Yes, it's real, but it has created salt amongst the people who worked on the exploit.


That's no good. The link is dead.


----------



## gigio2000 (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> It seems that I made it too obvious. Yeah, I trolled 4chan once again. Trolling them made me feel evil.
> 
> I am the villain who plays with their emotions. I am controlling them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

Just wait until the Devs release the fully functional build


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

the link is https://mega.nz/#!RQ5TQBYZ!oiYZk_aY5tyZu_NTUJ2pt1o1mby6cxqPXgIIV13kvm8


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

Nova1Duke said:


> joke


Jokes need to be funny.


----------



## pikminn (May 3, 2016)

Found a link on /v/, I wasn't sure if it was real so I just downloaded it....


----------



## TheZander (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> It seems that I made it too obvious. Yeah, I trolled 4chan once again. Trolling them made me feel evil.
> 
> I am the villain who plays with their emotions. I am controlling them.
> 
> ...


dude, what the hell. i just commemorated you. now you dropped it? they even started looking up your own post to figure out you had a bucket of gateways. not to mention the likely hood of you looking up everyones ip. you should of kept going that was funny for real.


----------



## Segtendo (May 3, 2016)

NightsOwl said:


> That's no good. The link is dead.


Well. Then lucky to those who was able to nab the link in time.


----------



## whyyes (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> It seems that I made it too obvious. Yeah, I trolled 4chan once again. Trolling them made me feel evil.
> 
> I am the villain who plays with their emotions. I am controlling them.
> 
> ...



>I was merely pretending to be retarded


----------



## Blueberrypancakes (May 3, 2016)

henn64 said:


> AtLongLast
> mmhmm K. We'll see.
> EDIT: Oh yeah.
> sf is just so vulnerable





wolf-snake said:


> Got it





JustAKirby said:


> Well this is a curious pack of stuff





wolf-snake said:


> My antivirus has not reacted to the files... this looks legit





Legendary Super said:


> I love how the folders have stuff written backwards... It's hilarious!
> 
> Now to wait for directions on how to use such wonderful tools!



>having all the files
>not reuploading and spreading the leak
>using meme arrows on gbatemp

why are there so many moralfags here
Seriously
How is anybody going to advance the scene when every single change is locked down tight and people refuse to share and compare info
If y'all are worried about security ffs learn to seven proxies


----------



## BroBuzz (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> It seems that I made it too obvious. Yeah, I trolled 4chan once again. Trolling them made me feel evil.
> 
> I am the villain who plays with their emotions. I am controlling them.
> 
> ...


Fuck off.


----------



## pikminn (May 3, 2016)

https://mega.nz/#!2YYRgSQD!-pR0MeeVCFqE-B3tDHmsavOHv2lL3czzvFYCUYsE0BU

You're Welcome


----------



## gigio2000 (May 3, 2016)

Blueberrypancakes said:


> >having all the files
> >not reuploading and spreading the leak
> >using meme arrows on gbatemp
> 
> ...


----------



## GorillaGD (May 3, 2016)

Segtendo said:


> Everyone seems to be just coming in. Let me make this clear.
> 
> The kernel exploit has been leaked. If you want it, go back to page 5 or 6 (can't remember) and look.
> 
> Yes, it's real, but it has created salt amongst the people who worked on the exploit.


Honestly I expected something like this to happen since the devs kept putting off a release though I was expecting some Chinese or Russian hacker groups to release an exploit

Matter of fact, I actually said something about this back in march, pretty much called it.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/sm4sh-modding-5-5-1.418827/#post-6205109


----------



## zoogie (May 3, 2016)

File: AtLongLast.zip
CRC-32: aad39da5
  MD4: 56a75fbcaf5254df29c4f6951c2d8e20
  MD5: b21559891f893816cfc917f64795014e
 SHA-1: 584c96c7cc0821247eff158bf1b86ad3e59c70fa


----------



## DKB (May 3, 2016)

pikminn said:


> https://mega.nz/#!2YYRgSQD!-pR0MeeVCFqE-B3tDHmsavOHv2lL3czzvFYCUYsE0BU
> 
> You're Welcome


----------



## beundertaker (May 3, 2016)

pikminn said:


> https://mega.nz/#!2YYRgSQD!-pR0MeeVCFqE-B3tDHmsavOHv2lL3czzvFYCUYsE0BU
> 
> You're Welcome


not spoonfed enough. Host these on a dedicated server so I don't have to make one


----------



## Blueberrypancakes (May 3, 2016)

pikminn said:


> https://mega.nz/#!2YYRgSQD!-pR0MeeVCFqE-B3tDHmsavOHv2lL3czzvFYCUYsE0BU
> 
> You're Welcome



This everything? 375kB sounds a lil' suss.


----------



## B_Wash12 (May 3, 2016)

You have me interested...


----------



## Shmario (May 3, 2016)

https://mega.nz/#!2YYRgSQD!-pR0MeeVCFqE-B3tDHmsavOHv2lL3czzvFYCUYsE0BU
 or 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/6jqfane80fqkavy/AtLongLast.zip


----------



## Abcdfv (May 3, 2016)

https://mega.nz/#!RQ5TQBYZ!oiYZk_aY5tyZu_NTUJ2pt1o1mby6cxqPXgIIV13kvm8


----------



## Autism Gamer (May 3, 2016)

Whoa hey guys what's goi-

>notice neo-/v/ lurking

Come on """anons""" I thought we love each other

I love you anons

Please hug me I'm in a lot of pain, please make it stop


----------



## DKB (May 3, 2016)

fucking links galore


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (May 3, 2016)

TheZander said:


> dude, what the hell. i just commemorated you. now you dropped it? they even started looking up your own post to figure out you had a bucket of gateways. not to mention the likely hood of you looking up everyones ip. you should of kept going that was funny for real.


Even that final post was a perfectly planned and well executed troll attempt.
See:







whyyes said:


> >I was merely pretending to be retarded





BroBuzz said:


> Fuck off.


Ah, the salt is flying around. I trolled you idiots and there's nothing you can do about it. You can not go back in time. This was something that can never be undone. Am I too rough? 

No, It's just a healthy portion of evil and a lot of genius. I am an evil genius.


----------



## pikminn (May 3, 2016)

beundertaker said:


> not spoonfed enough. Host these on a dedicated server so I don't have to make one



¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Yersson9876 (May 3, 2016)

How configure...and load???


----------



## lapisex (May 3, 2016)

Shmario said:


> https://mega.nz/#!2YYRgSQD!-pR0MeeVCFqE-B3tDHmsavOHv2lL3czzvFYCUYsE0BU
> or
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/6jqfane80fqkavy/AtLongLast.zip



If this is real I will marry you my sweet brazilian fellow.


----------



## kbmarinha (May 3, 2016)

Bait


----------



## pikminn (May 3, 2016)

Hey no fair it was me first


----------



## Blueberrypancakes (May 3, 2016)

Anybody tested this shit on a 5.5.1 WiiU yet?

Let's get this ball rolling niggas


----------



## TheZander (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> Even that final post was a perfectly planned and well executed troll attempt.
> See:
> 
> 
> ...



how did you even think to look there? and apparently you do call it trolling...
whatever it was funny while it lasted.


----------



## tvall (May 3, 2016)

Blueberrypancakes said:


> Anybody tested this shit on a 5.5.1 WiiU yet?
> 
> Let's get this ball rolling niggas



it works well on mu 5.5.1 wiiu. just tested the homebrew launcher (and loadiine from it)


----------



## FrankieLee (May 3, 2016)

ok quick question. very simple question.
can i or can i not use a usb flash drive. or is this shit just sd only?


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

FrankieLee said:


> ok quick question. very simple question.
> can i or can i not use a usb flash drive. or is this shit just sd only?


Sd its not ios


----------



## TheZander (May 3, 2016)

FrankieLee said:


> ok quick question. very simple question.
> can i or can i not use a usb flash drive. or is this shit just sd only?


----------



## B_Wash12 (May 3, 2016)

Anybody know how to set this up?


----------



## Autism Gamer (May 3, 2016)

I would never thought I would see a GBATemp thread being all about shitposting.

I guess were never gonna change, just the same desperate attempt over and over again.


----------



## IncredibleWhanG (May 3, 2016)

Autism Gamer said:


> I would never thought I can see a GBATemp thread being all about shitposting.
> 
> I guess were never gonna change, just the same desperate attempt over and over again.


Everyone  do the autistic  dance


----------



## nxwing (May 3, 2016)

Autism Gamer said:


> I would never thought I can see a GBATemp thread being all about shitposting.
> 
> I guess were never gonna change, just the same desperate attempt over and over again.


Iirc, there was a gateway thread out there that got 2000 replies mostly due to the shitpost in it including porn and whatnot. Temp will always be like this. If we remove the shitposting from the temp permanently, then temp won't be temp.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

Autism Gamer said:


> I would never thought I can see a GBATemp thread being all about shitposting.
> 
> I guess were never gonna change, just the same desperate attempt over and over again.


It has been worse..


----------



## Sun_Spirit (May 3, 2016)

RIP I'm broken. I got it to work perfectly consistantly then I opened KExploit10 like an idiot now It freezes on the Video player.


----------



## Blueberrypancakes (May 3, 2016)

tvall said:


> it works well on mu 5.5.1 wiiu. just tested the homebrew launcher (and loadiine from it)



Functioning loadiine piracy on latest FW. Good god, I never thought I'd see the day. Time to double check my TubeHax DNS and then set this shit up. Gonna play me some free Super Mario Maker and WWHD.


----------



## darklordrs (May 3, 2016)

Sun_Spirit said:


> RIP I'm broken. I got it to work perfectly consistantly then I opened KExploit10 like an idiot now It freezes on the Video player.


clear those cookies boyo?


----------



## Sun_Spirit (May 3, 2016)

darklordrs said:


> clear those cookies boyo?


I cleared the cookies then tried opening it again and it keeps crashing. Freezing up in the video player. Ima change SD cards and see if it works.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (May 3, 2016)

can someone post a tutorial video for newcomers of Wii U homebrew? I havent done anything with my Wii U so I have no idea what the fuck to do.


----------



## Autism Gamer (May 3, 2016)

rotebrotobias said:


> It has been worse..



This is really tame thread really I seen worse.



nxwing said:


> Iirc, there was a gateway thread out there that got 2000 replies mostly due to the shitpost in it including porn and whatnot. Temp will always be like this. If we remove the shitposting from the temp permanently, then temp won't be temp.



Oh I remember, it was just so embarrassing to know this is how GBATemp becomes, I join this website to inform devs and comments, somehow even being informative is tricky thanks to misinformation people likes to spread around here.



IncredibleWhanG said:


> Everyone  do the autistic  dance



I already am, and it feels great


----------



## MrRean (May 3, 2016)

http://rhcafe.us.to/?page=t&id=108

I recommend doing this the PHP way, rather than the obviously troublesome Java way.


----------



## lapisex (May 3, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> can someone post a tutorial video for newcomers of Wii U homebrew? I havent done anything with my Wii U so I have no idea what the fuck to do.



I second this, no idea on what I should do.


----------



## Sun_Spirit (May 3, 2016)

Sun_Spirit said:


> I cleared the cookies then tried opening it again and it keeps crashing. Freezing up in the video player. Ima change SD cards and see if it works.


I got it to work using a different SD card. I'm fine now.


----------



## ieatpixels (May 3, 2016)

Simple guide by user NWPlayer123
Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/NWPlayer1234/status/727347684596576256


----------



## Grink (May 3, 2016)

i'm interested


----------



## FrankieLee (May 3, 2016)

Can I still play an iso of a game online? Say I pirate mario maker can i upload and play levels?


----------



## I pwned U! (May 3, 2016)

FrankieLee said:


> Can I still play an iso of a game online? Say I pirate mario maker can i upload and play levels?


No.


----------



## darklordrs (May 3, 2016)

FrankieLee said:


> Can I still play an iso of a game online? Say I pirate mario maker can i upload and play levels?


No. Loadiine doesn't allow for that afaik


----------



## loler55 (May 3, 2016)

FrankieLee said:


> Can I still play an iso of a game online? Say I pirate mario maker can i upload and play levels?


no...


----------



## Bobbery18 (May 3, 2016)

I'm assuming we need to put something on the SD card as well. Is there specific files for that as well, or are those files just the specific apps?


----------



## loler55 (May 3, 2016)

im interest how high the successrate is?
no point to stay at 5.32.....


----------



## darklordrs (May 3, 2016)

loler55 said:


> im interest how high the successrate is?



apparently kexploit31 works and kexploit10 doesnt. easiest way i can summarize it


----------



## loler55 (May 3, 2016)

darklordrs said:


> apparently kexploit31 works and kexploit10 doesnt. easiest way i can summarize it


hääääää?????


*472 guests and 108 members*  no one at work


----------



## Swqnky (May 3, 2016)

darklordrs said:


> apparently kexploit31 works and kexploit10 doesnt. easiest way i can summarize it



I was just using Loadiine on kexploit10 using NWP's instructions here https://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-hacking-homebrew-discussion.367489/page-951#post-6308154 plus her Loadiine tutorial on her twitter. Tried 5 times and it worked 5 times.


----------



## hama (May 3, 2016)

prepare yourself for wiiu firmware update coming soon


----------



## FrankieLee (May 3, 2016)

in conjunction with my last question, if i were to play mario kart with my bro and he accidentally hits online mode, will it fail or ban me? Sorry for all the gay questions, bros


----------



## AileenLumina (May 3, 2016)

> Let's just try and see if it works, shall we?
> 
> Just go here on your WiiU's internet browser: cucco.de/550/
> 
> If it doesn't work, delete your cookies, as MrRean already said.


----------



## Swqnky (May 3, 2016)

FrankieLee said:


> in conjunction with my last question, if i were to play mario kart with my bro and he accidentally hits online mode, will it fail or ban me? Sorry for all the gay questions, bros


It will fail, not ban you. Your console thinks it's in Mii Maker, that's all.


----------



## loler55 (May 3, 2016)

FrankieLee said:


> in conjunction with my last question, if i were to play mario kart with my bro and he accidentally hits online mode, will it fail or ban me? Sorry for all the gay questions, bros


no loadiine cannot play online features it use the smash bros online files... nothing more
miimaker has no onlinemode


----------



## Autism Gamer (May 3, 2016)

Lets just hope its not all a ruse

Everyday I keep staring at my Wii U like a unwanted pet that I thought I will love forever, but however that pet just gives me lies and keeps changing things I don't want to be changed, I play with it from time to time, but however it wants more and more toys if I do give it toys it just wants more and i just can't keep up with it, I tell it i'm tired of these toys but it was getting ignorant, acting like I'm just some monster that doesn't follow its "rules", Everyday I waited for it to love back, but it just seems like I was the idiot who just wants to show respect give it a home, now its just sitting their staring back at me, just begging me to play, but I can't its pointless what I do. I look back of all the things I did to the other pets they die with love and I always remember them, its just now, I realized love and respect isn't gonna win it over, its just greed that kills it

I'm sorry for this little cringy story, but its how I fell about Wii U.


----------



## Ompet (May 3, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> There is literally NO
> 
> I repeat.
> 
> ...



I can't agree. I buy lots of limited editions games that I don't want to open, but I still want to play. Loadiine is the way I'll go from here. What I do agree about, is that the games are cheap, so just buy the games you enjoy.

Another reason for piracy that I did when I was younger was to scout the games I enjoyed and then bought them.


----------



## Rob Blou (May 3, 2016)

so what proxy are you guys using to block updates?


----------



## AileenLumina (May 3, 2016)

tubehax dns proxy


----------



## MrRean (May 3, 2016)

this is completely useless, since you can't host laodiine for other people, nor can you host cafiine. Hosting just a kexploit is bleh. (in response to Aileen's hosting)


----------



## jaykureno (May 3, 2016)

I as others am interested ofc


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 3, 2016)

loler55 said:


> im interest how high the successrate is?
> no point to stay at 5.32.....


NWplayer123 said to stay on 5.3.2


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

why is hax server showing all 0 : (


----------



## xavix (May 3, 2016)

i know in the long run could not be good this leak, but oh well.


----------



## jaykureno (May 3, 2016)

It seems the link has been removed. Does anyone still have it and they can reupload?


----------



## pikminn (May 3, 2016)

So I've gotten the kexploit to work...
Except I have no idea how to load other things (TCPGecko, -diine, etc.)


----------



## MrRean (May 3, 2016)

It's almost the same way, except you have to compile Cafiine for your IPv4.

TCPGecko is the same as kernel, you just need the client (which should be released.)


----------



## Online (May 3, 2016)

pikminn said:


> So I've gotten the kexploit to work...
> Except I have no idea how to load other things (TCPGecko, -diine, etc.)


which tutorials did u follow pls link.
the one to get exploit working


----------



## Planterror (May 3, 2016)

How you doin'?


----------



## Ompet (May 3, 2016)

I'm one of those who have been looking at the threads for a couple of months now, and not writing a single post (mostly because the posters all seems to be 13 years old). I'm really sorry for the explot being leaked, rather than put out there when you felt the time was right. As a developer (not for the Wii U though) I do, on the other hand, feel good about you feeling finished with the product before it got released/leaked. Now you don't have to be dragged in the mud for "bad products" and such things. I just hope your new exploit will stay "safe" longer, and released when you think the time is right!


----------



## Astril (May 3, 2016)

@NWPlayer123 just posted a video about how to run.
https://twitter.com/NWPlayer1234/status/727347684596576256


----------



## Biduleman (May 3, 2016)

pikminn said:


> So I've gotten the kexploit to work...
> Except I have no idea how to load other things (TCPGecko, -diine, etc.)



Change the ?kexploitXX with ?whateveryouwannaload when you write the URL.


----------



## pikminn (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> It's almost the same way, except you have to compile Cafiine for your IPv4.
> 
> TCPGecko is the same as kernel, you just need the client (which should be released.)



Okai, will give it a try 



Online said:


> which tutorials did u follow pls link.
> the one to get exploit working



http://rhcafe.us.to/?page=t&id=108#post741


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

why is hax server showing all 0 : (. anyone having the same issue?


----------



## NWPlayer123 (May 3, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> why is hax server showing all 0 : (. anyone having the same issue?


run from command line and see if it complains that port 80 is in use or not


----------



## Ompet (May 3, 2016)

Astril said:


> @NWPlayer123 just posted a video about how to run.
> https://twitter.com/NWPlayer1234/status/727347684596576256



Wait what? Thought @NWPlayer123 was a she!  Well, that was more surprising to me than the exploit. LoL.


----------



## Ridge (May 3, 2016)

I'm speechless.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

very noob question: but we


NWPlayer123 said:


> run from command line and see if it complains that port 80 is in use or not


attempted to execute "java -jar HaxServer.jar" just said its unable to access jarfile Haxserver.jar


----------



## Online (May 3, 2016)

can US games work with EU console or is dat region lock?


----------



## Bat420maN (May 3, 2016)

This shit didn't get leaked, this is the release. This shit was an inside job. You cant just release stuff like this but, if it "Leaks" you have done no wrong.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

Online said:


> can US games work with EU console or is dat region lock?


"Loadiine is a WiiU backup loader for SD Card, working on WiiU 5.3.2 and 5.4.0, and it's region free ! "


----------



## MrRean (May 3, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> This shit didn't get leaked, this is the release. This shit was an inside job. You cant just release stuff like this but, if it "Leaks" you have done no wrong.


no, it was a legitimate leak from somebody.


----------



## loler55 (May 3, 2016)

mech said:


> NWplayer123 said to stay on 5.3.2


Ok good point
I hope it can port to 5.32?


----------



## Bat420maN (May 3, 2016)

MrRean said:


> no, it was a legitimate leak from somebody.



I am sure it was, in the sense that they didn't want the work tied to them for any possible legal issues. If I built the shit, I would have someone "Leak" it too.


----------



## Online (May 3, 2016)

i am hacking my wiiU I am so happy ^___^ yay


----------



## Astril (May 3, 2016)

Blah


----------



## loler55 (May 3, 2016)

Online said:


> i am hacking my wiiU I am so happy ^___^ yay


Congratz
I have to smile . I think the gbatemp registration server becomming hard work soon


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

am i the only one getting the 0 error 0 exploits thingy? i feel like im doing something wrong and i dont know what it is


----------



## KiiWii (May 3, 2016)

I hope @Marionumber1 digitally stamped these files to trace the leaker.


----------



## Rob Blou (May 3, 2016)

I'm trying to test a wud here but they're all 24.5GB when unzipped  Any ways to shrink them?


----------



## HeartBound (May 3, 2016)

Anyone know why my wii u freeze half the time I launch the exploit? Race attack was more reliable so far


----------



## pikminn (May 3, 2016)

Try clearing your cookies then try it again


----------



## RemixDeluxe (May 3, 2016)

Can anyone post a guide please on setting this up?


----------



## ivoyko (May 3, 2016)

Another 0 exploits 0 error guy

Someone help us please


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (May 3, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Can anyone post a guide please on setting this up?



@MrRean did:
http://rhcafe.us.to/?page=t&id=108



MrRean said:


> http://rhcafe.us.to/?page=t&id=108
> 
> I don't go into major detail, but here's a tiny tutorial on using it with the php entrypoint. I'll only answer questions there, not here.
> 
> kthx bai



Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/NWPlayer1234/status/727347684596576256


----------



## pikminn (May 3, 2016)

There are plenty of tutorials hidden in the sections of GBATemp 

But seriously here's one: http://rhcafe.us.to/?page=t&id=108


----------



## Online (May 3, 2016)

pikminn said:


> There are plenty of tutorials hidden in the sections of GBATemp
> 
> But seriously here's one: http://rhcafe.us.to/?page=t&id=108



need it simpler for scrub like me. It's too hard to understand


----------



## pikminn (May 3, 2016)

lol read the posts below in the forum. I had no idea how to set it up either lel


----------



## RemixDeluxe (May 3, 2016)

can the exploit be used while tube DNS is on our Network settings? I'm having trouble launching and not sure if thats responsible.


----------



## Shmario (May 3, 2016)

it didn't worked for me,and yes i cleaned my cookies


----------



## AaronUzumaki (May 3, 2016)

ivoyko said:


> Another 0 exploits 0 error guy
> 
> Someone help us please


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2016)

pikminn said:


> lol read the posts below in the forum. I had no idea how to set it up either lel



NWPlayer posted this on one of the forums, not sure which page: 

1) reverse folder names
2) delete that dumb WithLove.png
3) install java 8+
4) java -jar HaxServer.jar
"It's just HaxServer with Java 8, from here https://gbatemp.net/threads/beta-wii-u-hax-server.414647/
run it via command line, "java -jar HaxServer.jar", or if your computer has it set up just double click the jar to run it
needs to be able to bind to port 80 which is why I recommend making sure Skype's not open and using command line cause it'll complain
Then find your local IP, "ipconfig", and go to http://<localip>/hax?kexploit31 or kexploit10 if you wanna be arrpirate loadiine me matey"


----------



## nxwing (May 3, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> I hope @Marionumber1 digitally stamped these files to trace the leaker.


I'm pretty it's the person who Spyro gave it to


----------



## Pienkaito (May 3, 2016)

Reading here through is simply bonkers. I love you, guys.


----------



## ivoyko (May 3, 2016)

I tried using cucco.de/550 and says warning but anything loads


----------



## KiiWii (May 3, 2016)

Rob Blou said:


> I'm trying to test a wud here but they're all 24.5GB when unzipped  Any ways to shrink them?



Uwizard/VGToolbox + title keys


----------



## Hikari06 (May 3, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> I hope @Marionumber1 digitally stamped these files to trace the leaker.



Even if he did,what you do you expect him to do with the leaker ?
I mean, even if he finds out who he/she is on gbatemp there's no way he could know who they are irl.


----------



## Nikolay (May 3, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> why is hax server showing all 0 : (. anyone having the same issue?


Yeah, it showed all 0s for me too but kexploit10/31.bin still launched fine.


----------



## pikminn (May 3, 2016)

The one above is NWPlayer123's way, I followed MrReans instruction so it might be a little different


----------



## Madikan (May 3, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> I hope @Marionumber1 digitally stamped these files to trace the leaker.


Actually they already know who did it since NWP only gave her server files to two persons and only one gave proof it wasn't him.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

welp this is impossible without port forwarding right? : (


----------



## nickwhit (May 3, 2016)

I dont have a Wii U.. never even played one tbh..

But this scene is absolutely fascinating, I must say.


----------



## Online (May 3, 2016)

its 2 hard omg

I am up to this step : >Place the files where you localhost htdocs files are, and enable the xampp server. Turn on Apache. Go onto your internet browser, and run this:

>Place the files
wat files?

>where you localhost htdocs files are
where the hell is that

>Turn on Apache
wat the fuk is this

>Go onto your internet browser
which internet browser



wtf??????? i knew this was going to be too hard for noobs like me wtf how do people manage to do it i have no idea


----------



## TamDanny (May 3, 2016)

I just _had _to be doing homework and studying for finals when this bomb went off. 
Lemme get this straight. After reading all the 23 pages of what used to be a likely troll stunt: 

The guy leaked the kernel exploit for 5.5.1. 
Devs are posting the source code (or at least guides on how to use it) because there's no point keeping it private anymore. 
MarioNumber1 tracked down the leaker, but won't expose him publicly. 
People think the Wii U scene is dead because the majority of the devs working on this will quit due to the incident. 
And the majority of GBATemp are jumping in on this, and Nintendo will likely patch this in due time. 

Goodness gracious.

*sigh* Believe me, I've been wanting to get this since I learned about it around the Hykem-Christmas incident, but this really sucks for the guys who worked on this. I don't think the scene is gonna be _that_ dead; devs can maybe pop up...maybe. Ugh... I guess I just really hate to see some form of betrayal, especially when it's revolving around this. 

@Marionumber1 and @NWPlayer123, thanks for your hard work in all of this, seriously. At least a portion of us hate to see this leak happen.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> welp this is impossible without port forwarding right? : (


Not unless your WiiU is on another network. Local computers don't need port forwarding to talk with other local devices.


----------



## adambomb (May 3, 2016)

interested, if anyone still cares


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

GotKrypto67 said:


> Not unless your WiiU is on another network. Local computers don't need port forwarding to talk with other local devices.


my wii u and pc are both on the same wifi but i don't own the router i just use the wifi, so i dont have any permissions. do i have any options?


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> my wii u and pc are both on the same wifi but i don't own the router i just use the wifi, so i dont have any permissions. do i have any options?


You should still be able to connect to the computer. If that doesn't work, you can run the non-loadiine kernel exploit from my web server at http://virulent.pw/a. (There are no other bins on there but that though) However you should be fine using a local hosted exploit.


----------



## jrum178 (May 3, 2016)

Is this really something I should even care about since I'm on 5.3.2? I have no idea what's going on... but it's noisy in here


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

GotKrypto67 said:


> You should still be able to connect to the computer. If that doesn't work, you can run the non-loadiine kernel exploit from my web server at http://virulent.pw/a. (There are no other bins on there but that though) However you should be fine using a local hosted exploit.


ran it and went the through the 1337 hax process on first try, and went to home menu like how it should. WIll i be able to run loadiine off this

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wiiu more like pee u said:


> ran it and went the through the 1337 hax process on first try, and went to home menu like how it should. WIll i be able to run loadiine off this


nvm i guess not


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> ran it and went the through the 1337 hax process on first try, and went to home menu like how it should. WIll i be able to run loadiine off this


Going to this link http://virulent.pw/b should do the trick. Just make sure you have all your loadiine GX2 files on your SD card and you've went to http://virulent.pw/a already. You can find those in the loadiine thread


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

GotKrypto67 said:


> Going to this link http://virulent.pw/b should do the trick. Just make sure you have all your loadiine GX2 files on your SD card. You can find those in the loadiine thread


can you like give me a mirror chrome keeps saying that its a virus : ( thanks for all the help btw


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> can you like give me a mirror chrome keeps saying that its a virus : ( thanks for all the help btw


http://virulent.pw/loadiine_gx2.zip should work.


----------



## nickwhit (May 3, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> can you like give me a mirror chrome keeps saying that its a virus : ( thanks for all the help btw


Chrome? Im gonna assume this is gonna be too hard for you, sir.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

nickwhit said:


> Chrome? Im gonna assume this is gonna be too hard for you, sir.


I would assume they are talking about the loadiine downloads. The /a and /b urls are meant to be opened in the WiiU browser.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

nickwhit said:


> Chrome? Im gonna assume this is gonna be too hard for you, sir.


i got it working with firefox its k


----------



## AaronUzumaki (May 3, 2016)

GotKrypto67 said:


> I would assume they are talking about the loadiine downloads. The /a and /b urls are meant to be opened in the WiiU browser.


I tried your link, but keep getting "race attack failed" for the /b, booted to home after illuminati for /a, and nothing happens for /loadiine_gx2.zip


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

AaronUzumaki said:


> I tried your link, but keep getting "race attack failed" for the /b, booted to home after illuminati for /a, and nothing happens for /loadiine_gx2.zip


Fixed. Run /a and then /b again after a reboot.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

GotKrypto67 said:


> I would assume they are talking about the loadiine downloads. The /a and /b urls are meant to be opened in the WiiU browser.


i keep getting race attack failed, im trying again though hopefully it works


----------



## AaronUzumaki (May 3, 2016)

GotKrypto67 said:


> My bad, ill fix that in just a second. Thanks for letting me know.


No problem. Figured I'd help you help others.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> i keep getting race attack failed, im trying again though hopefully it works


Its fixed now. Reboot and try /a and then /b.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

GotKrypto67 said:


> Its fixed now. Reboot and try /a and then /b.


btw are these public links or your own


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> btw are these public links or your own


They are mine, but I'll keep them up for a while.


----------



## ivoyko (May 3, 2016)

I tried with virulent web but says error 112-1035 what mean that?


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

ivoyko said:


> I tried with virulent web but says error 112-1035 what mean that?


Ill resolve this issue with you in PM.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

now sd mount failed. guess my sd card is screwed? 64 gb class 10 sandisk


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> now sd mount failed. guess my sd card is screwed? 64 gb class 10 sandisk


Same one as mine, are you sure your directory is setup correctly?


```
SD:/wiiu/games/gamename [gameid]/meta
SD:/wiiu/games/gamename [gameid]/content
```


----------



## Cava (May 3, 2016)

32.280 views wow.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

heres an example : sd/wiiu/games/Donkey kong tropical freeze/code and content (both seperate folders)

sdcard is exFat


----------



## Ridge (May 3, 2016)

So this isn't for 5.5.1 European consoles, eh?
Nevermind, it is.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

btw we place the leaked files onto the sd card root right?


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

wiiu more like pee u said:


> heres an example : sd/wiiu/games/Donkey kong tropical freeze/code and content (both seperate folders)
> 
> sdcard is exFat


This is for Loadiine GX2.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/loadiine-gx2.413823/

Make sure it follows the templates provided in the "Folder structure" section.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (May 3, 2016)

is there like a list with all of the titles?


----------



## Nova1Duke (May 3, 2016)

CAN SOMEONE JUST GIVE OUT A PROPER GUIDE???
I'm so confused and I just can't get the kexploit31 thing to work in my wii u browser. Help plz ;_;


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (May 3, 2016)

oh.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This thread gives me a sinking feeling..


----------



## Shmario (May 3, 2016)

GotKrypto67 said:


> Going to this link http://virulent.pw/b should do the trick. Just make sure you have all your loadiine GX2 files on your SD card and you've went to http://virulent.pw/a already. You can find those in the loadiine thread



Thank you dude, using your links worked perfectly 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I have a question,i can use games from diferent regions? my region its U..so only US games? or its free region?


----------



## jse (May 3, 2016)

Hey all this just crashes my 5.5.1 EU Wii-U
https://i.imgur.com/1UTJ0DY.jpg

I assume it's because US_5_5_1_kexploit31.bin.mp4 is for USA systems.
Anyone know what I can hex edit in the exploit to get it working?
it shows it has exploited in the java window with no errors but crashes
the wii-u.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vStrife (May 3, 2016)

Would it still be possible to play Smash 4 online with the exploit?


----------



## nxwing (May 3, 2016)

vStrife said:


> Would it still be possible to play Smash 4 online with the exploit?


No


----------



## mgrev (May 3, 2016)

yay, it got moved to the eof. shitposting incoming


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2016)

So since I can't be assed to actually read through 11 pages of text, what happened while I was asleep?


----------



## Dylon99 (May 3, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So since I can't be assed to actually read through 11 pages of text, what happened while I was asleep?


I think, but I'm not sure, Proxi leaked the kernel exploit for 5.5.X. I think.


----------



## keven3477 (May 3, 2016)

but why is this in the EoF, from what I read yesterday the leak is real.


----------



## tomman321 (May 3, 2016)

Dylon99 said:


> I think, but I'm not sure, Proxi leaked the kernel exploit for 5.5.X. I think.


That is correct.


----------



## Ridge (May 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> but why is this in the EoF, from what I read yesterday the leak is real.


Thread was already on it's way to hell I guess. No point delaying it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2016)

Dylon99 said:


> I think, but I'm not sure, Proxi leaked the kernel exploit for 5.5.X. I think.


Got that much, but what happened overnight? Was it just more shitposting?


----------



## Dylon99 (May 3, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Got that much, but what happened overnight? Was it just more shitposting?


Yeah, Proxi just said everyone post if you're interested, and then uploaded the files to mega, then it got deleted from mega.


----------



## Walo (May 3, 2016)

Great news! Hopefully I can get a nice SNES emulator so I won't have to get a N3DS.

For now I just set the DNS for tubehax to stop the updates


----------



## migles (May 3, 2016)

wtf, thread created today and 26 pages of replies, this thing is on fire
i am too late? count me in!


----------



## mgrev (May 3, 2016)

Dylon99 said:


> Yeah, Proxi just said everyone post if you're interested, and then uploaded the files to mega, then it got deleted from mega.


wait what?


----------



## Dylon99 (May 3, 2016)

mgrev said:


> wait what?


Uhm how do I put this, from what I've gathered is that Proxi (the OP) hyped everyone up, and said reply to this thread and in 30 mins check your pm's and this thread. Then it turns out she leaked the kexploit for 5.5.1.


----------



## mgrev (May 3, 2016)

Dylon99 said:


> Uhm how do I put this, from what I've gathered is that Proxi (the OP) hyped everyone up, and said reply to this thread and in 30 mins check your pm's and this thread. Then it turns out she leaked the kexploit for 5.5.1.


yes i know that, but was the kexploit removed from mega?


----------



## Ridge (May 3, 2016)

mgrev said:


> yes i know that, but was the kexploit removed from mega?


One of the links was, I think there's one up still if you dig back in the thread.


----------



## Dylon99 (May 3, 2016)

mgrev said:


> yes i know that, but was the kexploit removed from mega?


Yes, but you can just find it in the Hacking and Homebrew section of the Wii U hacking forum, it's a file called: AtLongLast.zip


----------



## mgrev (May 3, 2016)

Dylon99 said:


> Yes, but you can just find it in the Hacking and Homebrew section of the Wii U hacking forum, it's a file called: AtLongLast.zip


i have already downloaded it though. i don't even have a wii u


----------



## Dylon99 (May 3, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i have already downloaded it though. i don't even have a wii u


Whahaha, lol


----------



## bowser (May 3, 2016)

Now that you have the kexploit none of you fuckers better update past 5.5.1 and start whining again that you can't have free games 

EDIT: Didn't realise this thread was EoF'd. I'm going to post this somewhere else


----------



## Proxi (May 3, 2016)

Dylon99 said:


> Uhm how do I put this, from what I've gathered is that Proxi (the OP) hyped everyone up, and said reply to this thread and in 30 mins check your pm's and this thread. Then it turns out she leaked the kexploit for 5.5.1.


about time we had some hype with a rational basis


----------



## Ricken (May 3, 2016)

'hey listen'

I hacked you out of my OoT and your ghost still haunted me

So I deleted the sound files. Thuglife


----------



## henn64 (May 3, 2016)

Ricken said:


> 'hey listen'
> 
> I hacked you out of my OoT and your ghost still haunted me
> 
> So I deleted the sound files. Thuglife


>confusing Navi with Proxi
C'mon man, they're _totally _different


----------



## Pecrow (May 7, 2016)

wait....so what does this actually do different then what is already out? Im not sure I get this


----------



## daxtsu (May 7, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> wait....so what does this actually do different then what is already out? Im not sure I get this



This was the original leak thread for the 5.5.x kernel exploit.


----------



## Pecrow (May 7, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> This was the original leak thread for the 5.5.x kernel exploit.


Couldnt you already play games [loadiine] on 5.5.x?


----------



## daxtsu (May 7, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> Couldnt you already play games [loadiine] on 5.5.x?



No, which is why the whining immediately ceased the next day.


----------



## Pecrow (May 7, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> No, which is why the whining immediately ceased the next day.


Hugh, ok Thank you for the info.. so after you get the green christmas tree..you launch HBL/Loadiine afterwards?


----------



## daxtsu (May 7, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> Hugh, ok Thank you for the info.. so after you get the green christmas tree..you launch HBL/Loadiine afterwards?



Yes, or just use an updated site that has newer copies of HBL/Loadiine so you don't have to open the browser twice.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 7, 2016)

Not even the 3ds "cfw" leak was as good as this.  This was pure deliciousness.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 22, 2016)

jse said:


> Hey all this just crashes my 5.5.1 EU Wii-U
> https://i.imgur.com/1UTJ0DY.jpg
> 
> I assume it's because US_5_5_1_kexploit31.bin.mp4 is for USA systems.
> ...


Tried in a US Console with same results. Any help?
Using WiiuBru.com


----------



## Feeling it! (May 22, 2016)

a Shulk buff in 1.1.6 smash and a saltysd of 1.1.6


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (Dec 3, 2016)

Only 90s kids will remember this thread.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NWPlayer123 said:


>



kinda ironic that you were excited for your leaked files lel.


----------



## darklordrs (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh, yeah, this thread happened.

'member when shit leaked, people got nettled and it didn't matter in the end in any way, shape or form? I 'member


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 4, 2016)

but hey, at least the leak was real. that's whats important.


----------

